

Freakonomics: Unintended Consequences in Tuna Fishing - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/09/24/unintended-consequences-in-tuna-fishing/

======
chaostheory
I feel the bigger thing that needs to change are the giant trawlers and
helicopters that catch fish today. They are simply over fishing too fast and
their effects are much worse than dolphin safe netting; I honestly don't know
how the article came to this garbage conclusion with little support.

